# Anyone doing PCD on 11/25?



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Question for PCDers.

Both my girlfriend and I will want to partake in the driving activities. Do their give you time to switch drivers during each driving exercise?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

woobiee said:


> Question for PCDers.
> 
> Both my girlfriend and I will want to partake in the driving activities. Do their give you time to switch drivers during each driving exercise?


Yes


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

woobiee said:


> Question for PCDers.
> 
> Both my girlfriend and I will want to partake in the driving activities. Do their give you time to switch drivers during each driving exercise?


yes they do.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Great. Thanks!


----------

